# stop snorting....please!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine don't snore but Charlie makes all kinds of noises at night. I keep the fan on high to muffle his sounds!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily does that!!! A looong piggy snort is about the only way to describe it. It's like she's been holding her breath for a while and just remembered to breathe. Almost a very noisy sigh. It's very unladylike, I tell her. It doesn't wake me up though.

I'm not sure how to fix it, but I wanted to let you know I knew what you were talking about!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like doggie dreams to me. Mine make all kinds of noises when they are asleep. Lots of leg twitches too.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush does that, then she wags her tail really hard & thumps the floor...I can never tell if she wakes herself up & then wags (she is the happiest dog on earth) or if she is dreaming the whole time...

my DH always snuggles her and "grunt grunt, snort snorts" back...they were made for each other!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Lily does that!!! A looong piggy snort is about the only way to describe it. It's like she's been holding her breath for a while and just remembered to breathe. Almost a very noisy sigh. It's very unladylike, I tell her. It doesn't wake me up though.
> 
> I'm not sure how to fix it, but I wanted to let you know I knew what you were talking about!


 
YES!! That is exactly what it sounds like. He even does it when he is just resting and not sleeping. I'm sooo tired today. Poor thing might just have to sleep out of the bedroom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker snorts, snores, and is full of all sorts of noises. If you pet him he sounds like he's snoring...LOL Tucker's Mom also snorted when she was being petted. They use to fear she would be disqualified if a Judge heard her in the ring thinking it was a growl. She was never disqualified though. It must be common.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Well last night I woke up at 1am and everytime I would almost fall back to sleep......
SNOOOOOOORRRRRTTTTT. So after an hour of that I finally moved Beau downstairs. Then I was finally able to fall asleep and not wake up. 
I do feel really bad , would rather have him sleep with us, but I don't think I have a choice. Does anyone else here not let their puppy sleep in the same room with them at night??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two either sleep with us or in the extra room where they have a big couch all to themselves. I'm used to snoring. DH sounds like he's sawing down a forest nightly!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

The first time I heard Honey make that snort/grunt sound, I thought "how unlady like"! She sleeps on the bed with me so I just give her a nudge and she stops. It's so weird eh? I'm sure as long as he has his crate, he'll be just fine to sleep out of your room. You're just moving his bedroom that's all.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I call it a pig snort sound too but we are lucky Asia only does it when she's awake and content getting petted or sometimes to get attention if we are ignoring her lol! It is definately a very unladylike sound. She sleeps in her crate in a room downstairs now because she was too restless and would whine to get up way too early when she was in our room.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you! It makes me feel like a much better dog mom to hear some of you don't sleep with your pups in your room.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never had my dogs sleep in our room they dont even go up stairs,I dont think that makes me a bad Mum.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

My 8 year old golden Lady snorts like a pig too. Sometimes its really noisy too and it does wake me up. I have gotten kinda used it now though. But I have heard alot of goldens snort. 

Kim


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau has been doing very well sleeping downstairs the last few nights and I have been sleeping much better. He can now snort to his hearts content and not bother anyone


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester does this occasionally and my first golden Kody did it a lot too. It never bothered me, in fact with Kody, it became rather endearing as he got old and especailly near the end when he was ill. I would wake in the night and couldn't fall back to sleep until I heard him snort, sigh or stir. After he was gone I missed hearing him and knowing he was there. Now whenever I wake in the night I listen until I hear something from Jester even though he is still young and healthy.


----------

